# Can Colitis be detected with a Barium Enema?



## Rainstorm76 (Jul 12, 2002)

Hello.I would like to know can Colitis be detected with a Barium Enema?Any info would be greatly appreciated!Rainstorm76


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

yes, it can-it can be seen at least. unfortunately, the dr. can't do any biopsies on the tissue with a BE. He won't be able to distinguish if the inflammation is due to UC or crohns.


----------



## Rainstorm76 (Jul 12, 2002)

Hello boxgirl.Thank you for the info, I appreciate it!Rainstorm76


----------

